

Why Scientific American's Predictions from 10 Years Ago Were So Wrong - todd8
http://gizmodo.com/why-scientific-americans-predictions-from-10-years-ago-1701106456

======
anigbrowl
This is a surprisingly comprehensive and well-sourced, succinctly written
article. Although the headline is a little clickbaity (why? because people are
bad at predictions, especially about the future) it provides an excellent
long-term perspective on technological development.

I wouldn't mind seeing this formalized into its own site, indexing predictions
and claims from mainstream scientific publishing and maintaining some sort of
'progress indicators', perhaps connected with prediction markets.

